# كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

في سابقة هي الأولى من نوعها في مصر، تم تعيين "كريستين زاهر حنا" بقسم الدراسات العربية والإسلامية بكلية التربية بجامعة قناة السويس بعد حصولها على البكالوريوس بتقدير امتياز.



فما السر وراء تعيين مسيحية في هذا القسم؟


تفوقت كريستين في مادة اللغة العربية منذ نعومة أظافرها بمرحلة التعليم الإبتدائى في مدرسة أشتوم الجميل ببورسعيد، وحصلت على المركز الخامس في اللغة العربية على مستوى المحافظة في الشهادة الابتدائية مما دعا مسئول التربية والتعليم إلى تكريمها، ثم انتقلت إلى مدرسة القناة الإعدادية بنات ثم الثانوية للبنات، والقاسم المشترك في جميع المراحل تمثل في حب اللغة العربية والولع بأساليبها.



وواصلت كريستين التفوق خلال الدراسة بكلية التربية شعبة التعليم الأساسي، حيث نجحت في الفرقتين الأولى والثانية بتقدير امتياز، وجاءت سنة التخصص-الفرقة الثالثة- فأصبحت في حيرة من أمرها فأمامها قسمين، أولا الدراسات الاجتماعية التي لا تجد نفسها فيه، وثانيا الدراسات العربية والإسلامية فوجدت نفسها مدفوعة إلى الأخيرة، ودخلت هذا التخصص عن طيب خاطر حبا في اللغة العربية مع بعض التخوف من صعوبة الدراسات الإسلامية، ورفض الكلية التحاقها بهذا التخصص بحجة أنها قبطية. 


مغامرة وتحدى
تقول كريستين: "كانت سعادتي بالغة عندما أخبرني عميد الكلية والأستاذة أن اللوائح لا تمنع الأقباط من الالتحاق بقسم الدراسات العربية والإسلامية، ولكن حذروني من المغامرة بذلك خوفا من عدم القدرة على فهم الدراسات الإسلامية مما يعنى عدم مواصلة الحصول على المركز الأول بالدفعة خاصة أنهم يعرفون رغبتي في التعيين كمعيدة بالكلية، ولكنى تمسكت بقراري خاصة بعد تشجيع أسرتي".
"وطلبت من والدي الذهاب إلى الكنيسة للتعرف على رأى القساوسة وهل هنا هناك أية مشكلة تنتج عن قراري بدراسة الإسلام، فكان الرد محفزا على الثبات، حيث أن الدراسة لا عيب فيها مهما كان مجالها، وشجعتني الكنيسة على ذلك حتى يكون لدى القدرة على الحوار والمناقشة إذا دعيت لأي لقاء لمناقشة الدين الإسلامي والمسيحي، وبالفعل واصلت الدراسة، وحصلت على المركز الأولى بدفعتي، ثم بدأت رحلة الدراسات العليا بعد تعييني معيدة بقسم مناهج وطرق تدريس اللغة العربية والدراسات الإسلامية". 

تستطرد: "في الحقيقة وجدت تعاونا كاملا واحتراما من زملائي المسلمين خلال سنوات الدراسة، ولم يتعامل معي أي منهم على أنني كارهة لمعتقداتي نظرا لدراستي لهذا التخصص، كما أنه لم يفاتحني أحد في تغيير ديني، لأنني احترمت عقيدتهم ولم أتدخل في الأمور الدينية لدرجة أنني لا أتناول الطعام طوال شهر رمضان إلا بعد المغرب وأداء الصلاة في نفس الوقت الذي يصلون فيه، وفى الحقيقة دراستي الإسلامية زادت من تعمقي للدين المسيحي لأن الخطوط العامة للديانتين واحدة". 



  كريستين أمام القضاء
وعن الصعوبات التي قابلتها خلال دراستها، تقول: "هي مجرد صعوبات عادية مثل المذاكرة وعمل أبحاث، لكن المشكلة التي تؤرقني تتمثل في قيام أحد أساتذة الكيمياء بالكلية برفع دعوى قضائية ضدي يطالب فيها بفصلي من القسم بزعم أنني قبطية برغم إنني لست على صلة به وبعيدة عن تخصصه، فضلا عن حصولي على موافقة من القسم بالكلية ومجلس الجامعة على هذا التعيين، والقضية مازالت متداولة في المحاكم".
وأخيرا.. تتمنى كريستين الحصول على فرصة للسفر للخارج لاستكمال دراستها العليا في مجال الحوار بين الأديان نظرا لتعمقها في دراسة الأديان الثلاثة.


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

ربنا معاها ويقويها​


----------



## Ramzi (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

يا عيني عليها هالكرستين
+
ارفع يدي لرب المجد ان يحميها و يقويها و يزيد معرفتها و قوي ايمانها بربها 
لها مني كل التقدير و الامتنان و كم أتمنى منها أن تكون في منتدانا ... فهي فخر لنا


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

بصراحه انا الموضوع كله مش عاجبنى والسبب انه لازم الشخص يكون مؤمن بما يدرسه لكى ينجح والا يكون هناك تناقض ما بين المعتقدات الشخصيه وبين مجال دراسته أو عمله ثم ما الفائده التى تعود عليها من التعمق فى هذه الدراسه بل ورغبتها ان تعمل فى مجال كهذا ولست مقتنعه بأن السبب هو حبها للغه العربيه !!!!!!!! ........... ميرسى يا فراى على نقلك لهذا الموضو ع وربنا يباركك .........وانا فى انتظار باقى الاراء لعلى أكون مخطئه .


----------



## mamdooh (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

قد لا احب اللغة العربية لانها لغة صعبة -- كما انه لغة المستعمرين العرب ولكنى لابد ان اتكلم بها  --- وقد لا احب الاسلام ولكنى قد احب المسلمين كاصدقاء وكا جيران وكذلك زملاء بالعمل  وكا مواطنين فى بلاد واحده -
ارجول ان يشمالك الله برعايته - يرفعاك على الاذرع الابدايه - ربنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا معاك --


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> ربنا معاها ويقويها​



سلام ونعمة يويو,,,,,

اكيد كلنا بنطلب من رب المجد يقوينا عشان فعلا نكون سرج
مضيئة في مجتمعات يعمهااا الظلام والجهل


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



Ramzi قال:


> يا عيني عليها هالكرستين
> +
> ارفع يدي لرب المجد ان يحميها و يقويها و يزيد معرفتها و قوي ايمانها بربها
> لها مني كل التقدير و الامتنان و كم أتمنى منها أن تكون في منتدانا ... فهي فخر لنا



سلام ونعمة رامزي,,,,,

اكيد كريستين الاولي من نوعها في المجال دة وهو دة اللي يثبت ان
المسيحية دين الحرية وان المسيحية ليست دين روتييني يعيشة
الانسان بل هي دين يعيش في الانسان حتي لو درس اديان اخري


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بصراحه انا الموضوع كله مش عاجبنى والسبب انه لازم الشخص يكون مؤمن بما يدرسه لكى ينجح والا يكون هناك تناقض ما بين المعتقدات الشخصيه وبين مجال دراسته أو عمله ثم ما الفائده التى تعود عليها من التعمق فى هذه الدراسه بل ورغبتها ان تعمل فى مجال كهذا ولست مقتنعه بأن السبب هو حبها للغه العربيه !!!!!!!! ........... ميرسى يا فراى على نقلك لهذا الموضو ع وربنا يباركك .........وانا فى انتظار باقى الاراء لعلى أكون مخطئه .



سلام ونعمة اختي الغالية دوناااا,,,,

طبعا انا بحترم رايك جدااا بس تسمحيلي اختلف معاكي في نفطة....

انت مش عارفة ان ابونااا الورع زكريااا بطرس عشان يطلع خبايا الاسلام درس القران والسنة والاحاديث جيدا وهو دة اللي خلانا دلوقتي عارفين نوضح لاحبائنا المسلمين حقيقة دينهم يعني الدراسة مش عيب بالعكس بتوضح حاجات مش كنا واخدين بالنا منها........بعدين هي بتقول خدت استئذان الكنيسة تفتكري لو ابوناا
لية اعتراض عليها مش كان وافق صح

شكراا للمرور ورايك اللي فعلا انا متفهمة


----------



## the servant (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



mamdooh قال:


> قد لا احب اللغة العربية لانها لغة صعبة -- كما انه لغة المستعمرين العرب ولكنى لابد ان اتكلم بها  --- وقد لا احب الاسلام ولكنى قد احب المسلمين كاصدقاء وكا جيران وكذلك زملاء بالعمل  وكا مواطنين فى بلاد واحده -
> ارجول ان يشمالك الله برعايته - يرفعاك على الاذرع الابدايه - ربنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا معاك --



سلام ونعمة اخي ممدوح,,,,

فعلا كلنا مش بنحب اللغة العربية كلغة العرب المجتلين ولغة المسلمين
بس رب المجد والمسيحية عمرها ما منعتنا عن الدراسة والعلم

(كونوا حكماء كالحيااات)


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

عزيزى فراى .........ما قصدته انها فى موقف لا تستطيع فيه نقد اى شىء غير مقبول لانها أولاً وأخيراً وظيفه ستسعى للحفاظ عليها وستكون دائماً تحت المنظار خوفاً  من أن تنقل اى شك نابع من داخلها للطلاب ..ولكن أبونا زكريا لا يعمل حساب لاحد ويبرز العيوب بكل جراءه ولا يقع تحت طائلة عقاب وظيفى مثلها  ولكن اتعتقد ان كيرستين ستستطيع ان تفعل مثله واعتقد أيضاً انها عندما تذهب للاب الكاهن وتقول له انا سافعل كذا وكذا لا اعتقد انه سيرفض على اساس انه لا يريد ان يعترض مستقبلها واختيارها ........ ميرسى فراى ويمكن فعلاً أكون على خطأ ولكنه مجرد رأى أحببت أن أعبر عنه .


----------



## peace_86 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

*الموضوع أكثر من رائع حبيبي فراي..
لأسباب:
1. حبها للغة العربية (لغتي المفضلة).. نادراً ماتلاقي عرب مبهورين بلغتهم..
وخاصة بأنها من اللغات السامية(بدرجة ثانية) وهي لغة صعبة وقاسية وقواعدها متشعبة لدرجة الغثيان..
لذلك أنا أشجع كريستين على متابعة هذا المجال.. فسيأتي يوم من الأيام تفقد اللغة العربية اصالتها..
وسنبحث عن كريستين وأمثالها في ذاك اليوم...

2. دراستها للدين الاسلامي وتمسكها بالإيمانا لمسيحي.. هو بحد ذاته أمر جيد.. حتى لا تتعرض للخادع منهم..

وشكراً..*


----------



## the servant (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة دوناااااااا,,,,

لا طبعااا اكيد رأيك مش غلط بس انا اللي اقصدة ان سماح الكنيسة لبنت انها
تدرس دين اخر دة اكبر دليل علي ثقة المسيحية في اتباعها وانها مش بتحرج عليهم دراسة
اديان اخري....................وهو دة اللي بيأكد تفوق الاقباط في شتي المجالات حتي المحظورة 
عليهم وهو دة اللي فعلا قابلتة كريستين من القواضي اللي اترفعت ضدهااااااا واللي بنطلب من ربنااا
يكون معاها وينصرها علي اعداء النجاح,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,شكرااا لمرورك


----------



## the servant (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



peace_86 قال:


> *الموضوع أكثر من رائع حبيبي فراي..
> لأسباب:
> 1. حبها للغة العربية (لغتي المفضلة).. نادراً ماتلاقي عرب مبهورين بلغتهم..
> وخاصة بأنها من اللغات السامية(بدرجة ثانية) وهي لغة صعبة وقاسية وقواعدها متشعبة لدرجة الغثيان..
> ...



سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,,,,

طبعا اللغة العربية كمفردات والفاظ رائعة ..لكنها كلغة المحتل العربي الهمجي
لبلادنا المسيحية لانكن لها هذا الحب وانا اشجع كريستين انها تكون من الرائدات المسيحيات في هذا المجال عشان تكون صورة مشرقة للفتاة المسيحية التي تدرس اديان اخري ولكنهااا تعيش المسيحية في قلبهااااا.............شكرااا علي المرور


----------



## Ramzi (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

يا دونا انا بصراحة اول مرة لا اوافقك الراي .... فأنا أتمنى لو كنت مثلها
ولكن بحيث ان تبقى مواظبة على صلاتها بالكنيسة و ان تكون بنت أبيها و أمها 
وان تنمي فكرها بما فيه خدمة لمسيحيتها ... انشاءالله سيكون لها شأن في تصحيح حال الالاف من الضالين ...
.........


----------



## Coptic Man (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> بصراحه انا الموضوع كله مش عاجبنى والسبب انه لازم الشخص يكون مؤمن بما يدرسه لكى ينجح والا يكون هناك تناقض ما بين المعتقدات الشخصيه وبين مجال دراسته أو عمله ثم ما الفائده التى تعود عليها من التعمق فى هذه الدراسه بل ورغبتها ان تعمل فى مجال كهذا ولست مقتنعه بأن السبب هو حبها للغه العربيه !!!!!!!! ........... ميرسى يا فراى على نقلك لهذا الموضو ع وربنا يباركك .........وانا فى انتظار باقى الاراء لعلى أكون مخطئه .


 
أتفق معاكي يا دونا

ازاي اكتب في امتحان دين اسلامي حاجات ترفضها عقيديتي المسيحية

اغلبنا طلبة جامعة و قبلها طلبة ثانوية عامة وعارفين يعني ايه سؤال يحتك بمعتقداتنا واغلبنا بيخاطروا ويطنشوا السؤال ويخسروا الدرجات بدال ما يخسروا ما بدائهم ويكتبوا ما يخالف عقيدتهم المسيحية

وربنا معانا


----------



## lousa188114 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

انا بصراحة بتفق معاكي يادونا 
في كل اللي انتي قولتية 
اشكرك اخي فراي لمناقشة هذا الموضوع الحيوي


----------



## the servant (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



Coptic Man قال:


> أتفق معاكي يا دونا
> 
> ازاي اكتب في امتحان الاسلاميات حاجات ترفضها عقيديتي المسيحية
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمة اخي كوبتك,,,

طبعااا انا متفهم روح الرفض اللي جواك وجوة دونااا من ناحية الفكرة دي.....
بس كنت عاوز اوضح لحضرتك ان في فرق كبير بين الدراسة والاقتناع
يعني احنااا طول عمرناا بيدرسولنا لغة عربية مليانة قران ونصوص دينية بتجرح في المسيحية وفيناااا هل كل كل دة اثر فينا او في مسيحيتنا
هل كل هذا ادي الي فشلنا في التعليم

كل ما اقصدة ان اللة اعطانا روح النجاح لا روح الفشل في شتي المجالات


----------



## the servant (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



lousa188114 قال:


> انا بصراحة بتفق معاكي يادونا
> في كل اللي انتي قولتية
> اشكرك اخي فراي لمناقشة هذا الموضوع الحيوي



شكرااا لويزا علي مرورك,,,,

بس صدقيني ان امثال كريستين هم الي هايرفعوا كفة المسييحين
المثقفين اللي هايعرفوا يردوا صح رد اكاديمي من كتبهم ويوضحلهم الحقايق صح.............


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

أنا أؤمن ان الاختلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضيه ..........فدعونا نوضح الرأيين الذين هم فى الاصل وجهان لعمله واحده .......... كيرستين فتاه مسيحيه صغيره فى السن مجتهده تحب دراستها وتحدت الجميع وحققت هدف قد يكون مستحيل فى حد ذاته ..........تستحق التحيه .........لا خلاف على هذه النقطه ......... ولكن ليكمل نجاحها يجب ان يتحقق هدفين 1- المصلحه الشخصيه ...... ماذا ستستفيد كيرستين من عملها غير انها ستظل تردد أقوال ضد قناعتها الشخصيه وستبدو أمام زملائها وللطلاب وكأنها منافقه لانها أشياء من المعروف أنها ضد مبادئها ومبادىء دينها ........غير المشاكل التى ستقابلها من زملائها ومحاولات اجتذابها بكل الطرق والحيل .2- المصلحه العامه ......بعضاً منكم يرى انها عن طريق وظيفتها ستستطيع توضيح المغالطات الموجوده فى الكتب للطلبه فى حين انها ومع أول محاوله لفعل أى شىء من هذا ستكون فى خبر كان ..........ولا يجوز هنا مقارنتها أبداً بأبونا زكريا الذى هو فى موقع يسمح له بان يفعل ما يفعل .........يدرس ليفند ويشرح ..... ودعونا لا ننكر انه فى أمان وجو حر لا يتعرض لما ممكن أن تتعرض له كيرستين..........عامةً الموضوع يقبل كل وجهات النظر وكلها أراء مقبوله .


----------



## Coptic Man (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة اخي كوبتك,,,
> 
> طبعااا انا متفهم روح الرفض اللي جواك وجوة دونااا من ناحية الفكرة دي.....
> بس كنت عاوز اوضح لحضرتك ان في فرق كبير بين الدراسة والاقتناع
> ...


 
سلام ونعمة يااخي الحبيب فراي

دراسة النصوص الدينية في المراحل الابتدائية والاعدادية والثانوية هي ضرورة لابد منها وكان لابد من ان نخوضها ولكن ما ضرورة دراسة الدين الاسلامي بشكل اكاديمي ؟؟ في معهد اسلامي ؟؟ كيف يمكنني ان اكتب في ورقة امتحاني ما يخالف عقيدي واعترف بمحمد نبي ؟؟؟ وانه اشرف خلق الله ؟؟ كيف يمكنني ذلك ؟؟

هناك طرق اخري لدراسة الاسلام 

لو كان علي دراسة اللغة العربية فقط فلا اعتراض ولكن دراسة دين اخر والاعتراف به شئ اخر

سلام ونعمة


----------



## twety (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

هى طبعا غلطانه انها درست اللغه العربيه
هى لو بتحب العربى صح كان ممكن تنمى بدراسه عاديه
زى اى واحد بيحب نوع معين من المواد وبيدرسه
زى اللى بيحب علم النفس وهكذا
اما عن راى فراى

ان احنا مسيحين ونقدر ندرس اى حاجه من غير مانتاثر
ده كويس جدا ووجهه نظر حلوة
بس مهما كان مكنش يصح اللى عملته
وبعدين زى مابيقولوا يعنى
الباب اللى يجيلكمنه الريح سده واستريح
مكنش لازم من العربى يعنى مش من حلاوته يعنى علشان تفتح على نفسها
المشاكل دى كلها

وعموما ربنا يساعدها فى المشاكل اللى هى فيها


----------



## peace_86 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

*أنا مستغرب من ردود بعض الأعضاء..
كريستين هي بنت راشدة.. وفاهمة وعاقلة
مستحيل إنها تتأثر بالدين الإسلامي بسبب سؤال أو سؤالين!!!!
وترى حتى هي قالت إنها استشارت القساوسة قبل ماتدخل هذا المجال..
يعني عطت أهمية للكنيسة..
لو كانت فعلاً ضعيفة في الإيمان كان ما أخذت رأيهم من الأساس ..

وبعدين اللغة العربية هي من اللغات الصعبة..
إللي حتى العرب أنفسهم لا ينطقونها بشكل جيد وبلاغي وفصيح..
واللغة العربية هي ثانية أصعب لغة من ناحية القواعد (بعد الألمانية)
أنا إللي عربي إبن عربي لا أعرف كيف أتحدث الفصحى بطلاقة تامة..

إيه المشكلة لو دخلت كريستين لهذا المجال؟ عيب ولا حرام؟
ومالها اللغة العربية؟ من احسن اللغات وأجملها..
ليه نربط اللغة العربية بأمور سياسية وتاريخية حصلت قبل 1400 سنة!!!!!!!!!..

وشكراً..*
أخوكمـ..


----------



## اني بل (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

غريب فعلاً حبها للأختصاص دا !!!!!!!!!!!!!

وعلى كل حال فيها وجهة نظر بإنها تقدر تحاور وتناقش بطريقة احسن من غيرها زي القمص زكريا....​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

عزيزى بيس ما قصدناه فى تعليقنا هو ليس رفضنا لدراسة اللغه العربيه ولكن كونها ستدرس الدين الاسلامى هذا ليس منطق صحيح أبداً ومن يرى انها ستكون فى موضع تصحيح افكار لمن تدرس لهم هذا خطأ كبير .....لن يحدث هذا فى مصر و خاصةً فى المناخ الذى  نعيش فيه هذه الايام وهو مناخ ملتهب جداً .. ولا مانع اذا درست اللغه العربيه بمفردها وممكن ان تتخصص فى الكتابه والصحافه .......أما عن موقف  الكنيسه  فالعادى عندما يرون تمسكها بدراسه معينه لن يقفوا فى طريق مستقبلها والدليل على كلامى انها فى اول الطريق زميل رفع عليها قضيه وهو حتى لا يعمل فى نفس مجالها وما خفى منهم كان أعظم ....أرجو ان تكون قد فهمت ماذا نعنى برفضنا وشكراً .


----------



## monlove (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

فعلا انسانة هايلة 
وربنا يووفقها وتكسب القضية 
ويستمر نجاحها


----------



## theway (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

احيى الاخت كرستين على اختيارها وتحديها وتفوقها
ولا اجد اى حرج فى دراسة اى علم،فطلبة اللاهوت يدرسون الاسلام والديانات الشرقية ،وطلبة الازهر يدرسون المسيحية وكليات التربية تتدرس الاديان بصفة عامة

ارجو من صاحب الخبر frae اعلامنا بمصدر الخبر ولو هناك احد لدية الايميل او التليفون الخاص بكرستين يرجى وضعة هنا للاهمية


----------



## man4truth (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

*ربنا يقويها​*


----------



## the servant (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> هى طبعا غلطانه انها درست اللغه العربيه
> هى لو بتحب العربى صح كان ممكن تنمى بدراسه عاديه
> زى اى واحد بيحب نوع معين من المواد وبيدرسه
> زى اللى بيحب علم النفس وهكذا
> ...





سلام ونعمة تويتي,,,,

طبعااا كلنا رافضين الفكرة دي بحجة ان مافيش مجالات تانية غير دراسة الاسلام
تسمحيلي اقولك ان مبدأ الباب اللي يجيلك منة الريح عشنا بية كتير في زل ومهانة
وقلة حيلة كان سلاحنا اننا نقول الله يسامحك لكن مش عارفين نرد عشان خايفين
ومش فاهمين نقط ضعف الاخر.....لكن مع بداية ابي القمص زكريا بطرس في دراسة
الاسلام دراسة موسعة وطلع الخبايا  اللي مش كنا عارفينهااا واحناوضحنا ومازلنا نوضح لاحبائنا المسلمين حقيقة دينهم

شكراا علي المرور


----------



## twety (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

ايوة يافراى بس اللى بيعمله ابونا زكريا عكس اللى بتعمله خالص كرستين هى درست ودخلت عندهم ومستفادتش غير مشاكل وكلام فاضى ملوش لازمه قلته احسن لكن ابوما زكريا مش كده ده درس القران وبيتكلم عن خبياه وبيكشف الامور وبيوضحها للناس دى قضيه ودى قضيه تانى


----------



## the servant (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



peace_86 قال:


> *أنا مستغرب من ردود بعض الأعضاء..
> كريستين هي بنت راشدة.. وفاهمة وعاقلة
> مستحيل إنها تتأثر بالدين الإسلامي بسبب سؤال أو سؤالين!!!!
> وترى حتى هي قالت إنها استشارت القساوسة قبل ماتدخل هذا المجال..
> ...




سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز بيس,,,

طبعا بغض النظر عن حبك للغة العربية ............. زي ما حضرتك قولت ان المجال دة
مجال صعب والتخصص في فية ممكن ان يقابل بالرفض من الطرفين

1- المسيحي زي ما شوفت اراء الاخوة معاناااا وباقي المسيحين 
2-المسلمين علي اساس ازاي مسيحية توصل للمكانة دي وتاخد مكانة واحد مسلم
الاخوة معانا مش واخدين بالهم ان دة نصر لمبدا تكافؤ الفرص وان المنطقة دي كان محظور دخول المسيحين فيهاااا يعني شوية كدة ونشوف مسيحين في كل المناطق الحمرااا
(اعتقد الكل يعرف اي هي المنطقة الحمررر)


----------



## the servant (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة اخيtheway,,,,,

شكراا علي المرور ورايك .........بس للاسف انا مش ليا علاقة مباشرة مع كريستين
انا جبت الخبر من احد المواقع الموثوق فيهااااا واللي مش بتزايد في الخبر


----------



## the servant (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



man4truth قال:


> *ربنا يقويها​*



سلام ونعمة اخي ماااان,,,

نطلب من ربنا ان يوفقها في شتي المجالات ويحافظ عليها من الاعيب عدو الخير


----------



## the servant (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة تويتي,,,,

طبعاا انا مش اقصد انها تكون مبشرة زي ابونا زكريااااا..............

كل اللي اقصدة ان البنات الغلابة اللي مش بيعرفوا حاجة عن الاسلام بيتخدعواا كتير لما يسمعوا خرافات عن سماحة هذا الدين وكرامة المراءة فية وبتقع للاسف فريسة للكلام المعسول,لكن امثال كريستين اللي درسوا دراسة اكاديمية بيكونوا فاهمين خباياااا الاسلام وكل الاحاديث ونقاط الضعف وبيساعدوا غيرهم انهم يعرفوا
حتي لو كان بصورة غير مباشرة............شكرااا للاهتمام


----------



## peace_86 (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

*دونا وفراي..
سلام يسوع مع الجميع..

أنا رأيي -يمكن- إنها لو تتأثر بالدين الإسلامي..
وهذا شيء سيء طبعاً..
فالأفضل لها إنها تتبعد عن دراسة الدين الإسلامي بأي طريقة..
لا لشيء..
لكن على فرض لو تاثرت... لو فقط..
والحل إنها تدرس في أي جامعة أوربية بكلية الآداب للغة العربية..
لكن المشكلة إحنا مش عارفين كيف هي وضعهم المادي؟؟؟
وهل حالتهم تسمح لأن تدرس كريستين في الخارج؟
إن كان لا.. فالحل الأوحد هو إنها تدخل للقسم إللي هي دخلت فيه ألحين..
أهم شي ميولها وأفكارها..

يعني زبدة الكلام:
لو هي تقدر تدرس في الخارج أدب عربي.. يكون أفضل
لكن لو ماتفدر.. مش مشكلة إنها تكمل دراسة اللغة العربية مع المواد الإسلامية..
وبلا شك أن إيمانها قوي.. وسيظل قوي..

وشكراً..*
أخوكمـ..


----------



## Tabitha (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

سلاااام ونعمة ليكم كلكم .... 

على فكرة انا متابعة الموضوع معاكم أخ frai بس قلت قبل ما اشارك افكر شوية .... 

*هل أكون مع الفريق اللي مع إن كرستين تهتم بمثل هذه الدراسات
*ولا أكون مع الفريق اللي رافض ده .... 
!!

بس بيتهيالي ... إن لا بأس أبداً من دراسة الأديان كدراسة أكاديمية-- زي مثلاً الدين الإسلامي ..
ولا أعتقد ابداً إن دراسة الدين الإسلامي هاتأثر أبداً عليها وتتبع هذا الدين .... 


لسبب صغير جداا،، مثال: 
كل الناس اللي تركوا الإسلام معظمهم (ان لم يكن كلهم) تركوه بعد ما تعمقوا فيه ودرسوه .. وعرفوا الحقيقة المفظعة اللي بهذا الدين ....

ومن رأيي كمان أهو بردك ترفه شوية عن نفسها وتعرفلها شوية نكت وتاخد عليها شهادة كمان .....


----------



## the servant (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



monlove قال:


> فعلا انسانة هايلة
> وربنا يووفقها وتكسب القضية
> ويستمر نجاحها



شكرااا اخي العزيز علي المرور ونطلب من رب المجد يعمل الصالح ليها
ولاسرتها ويستخدمها لخدمة المسيحية


----------



## the servant (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة اخي بيس,,,,

عاوز اقول لحضرتك ان اللي كان عاوز يتأثر كان اتأثر من زماااان
بعدين فكرة مشورة الكنيسة قبل اخذ القرار (باعتبارها منفذة مشيئة الله)
كل هذا انما يدل ان كريستين تعشق المسيحية ولكنها عندهااا شغف
للعلم ودراسة الاديان التي لاتقارن بدينها الام 

اما بالنسبة للدراسة في احدي الدول الاجنبية.... حتي ذلك اخي العزيز لا يغني ولا يعتق
مما يمكن ان تقابلة من اغراءات مالية اواخري لترك المسيح فعدو الخير يعمل في اي مكان

شكرااا للمرور


----------



## the servant (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



Anestas!a قال:


> سلاااام ونعمة ليكم كلكم ....
> 
> على فكرة انا متابعة الموضوع معاكم أخ frai بس قلت قبل ما اشارك افكر شوية ....
> 
> ...




سلام ونعمة انستازيااا,,,,,

بجد مبسوط ان رأيك موافق لراي وفعلا انا كنت وضحت ان اغلب اللي اضحك
عليهم كانوا غلابة من ناحية معرفة الدين الاخر واللي اكتشفوا الحقيقة دي بعد
السقوط لكن اللي عارف خباااايااا القرأن بيعرف فعلا انة مش ممكن يعوض حب الرب يسوع وروح المسيحية عشان اي حاجة اخري

(حلوة حكاية النكت دي)


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

أخى العزيز بيس المشكله انها لم تتخصص فى دراسة اللغه العربيه والا كان الامر طبيعى ولكن المشكله انها أصبحت معيده فى الدراسات الاسلاميه ........ يعنى هتقف قدام الطلبه وتناقشهم وتحثهم على الحفظ والتعمق فى الدين الاسلامى ولو فعلت غير هذا تكون مقصره فى حق وظيفتها ولو وجدت طالب  غير مقتنع بجزئيه معينه عليها ان تقنعه والا تكون فاشله فى مهنتها ..........أشكرك عزيزى فراى على اتاحتك لنا الفرصه فى   نقاش هذا  الموضوع و ميرسى بيس والرب يرعاكم .


----------



## peace_86 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



> لسبب صغير جداا،، مثال:
> كل الناس اللي تركوا الإسلام معظمهم (ان لم يكن كلهم) تركوه بعد ما تعمقوا فيه ودرسوه .. وعرفوا الحقيقة المفظعة اللي بهذا الدين ....


*صح يا آناستازيا..
لمن كنت في الإسلام ماكنت افهم أي شي إلا الأمور السطحية.. لكن لما تعمقت فيها.. تركتها على طول..
كلامك ياخيتو 100% صح ..


عزيزي فراي..
ردك جميل جداً ..
وأكبر دليل على قوة إيمان كريستين هو الأخذ بالإعتبار مشورة الكنيسة..
وشكراً للجميع..*
أخوكمـ..


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



peace_86 قال:


> *دونا وفراي..
> سلام يسوع مع الجميع..
> 
> أنا رأيي -يمكن- إنها لو تتأثر بالدين الإسلامي..
> ...


أنت ليه خايف أنها تتأثر بلأسلام ???هو دينكم أضعف من دينا ؟؟؟وبعدين هى مش من حقاها تختار الدين اللى هى عاوزاه ؟؟... 

سؤال تانى للأخ اللى أل (كل الناس اللي تركوا الإسلام معظمهم (ان لم يكن كلهم) تركوه بعد ما تعمقوا فيه ودرسوه .. وعرفوا الحقيقة المفظعة اللي بهذا الدين ....) ياريت تقولى على الحقايق دى ...علشلن أنا تعمقة فى الدين كفايا ....وممكن أرد على أى سؤال يخطر على بالك زى ماعملت كده مع أخ هنا باردو.... 
مع أحترامى ليكوا كلوكو .... 

أخوكم ...محمود


----------



## Tabitha (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



> سؤال تانى للأخ اللى أل (كل الناس اللي تركوا الإسلام معظمهم (ان لم يكن كلهم) تركوه بعد ما تعمقوا فيه ودرسوه .. وعرفوا الحقيقة المفظعة اللي بهذا الدين ....) ياريت تقولى على الحقايق دى ...علشلن أنا تعمقة فى الدين كفايا ....وممكن أرد على أى سؤال يخطر على بالك زى ماعملت كده مع أخ هنا باردو....
> مع أحترامى ليكوا كلوكو ....
> 
> أخوكم ...محمود



أهلا يا محمود.... 
إنت بتقول انك "ممكن أرد على أى سؤال يخطر على بالك زى ماعملت كده مع أخ هنا باردو...." 

لا انا احب اقولك احنا في بالنا مش سؤال واحد لا الاف ...
وطالما انت عندك إستعداد إنك تجاوب اي سؤال يخطر في بالنا 
طيب إتفضل الرابط ده ... وإدخل على اي موضوع يعجبك وإعطينا إجابة لأي سؤال انت تختاره من المواضيع المفتوحة 

*أسئلة ليس لها إجابة*

اهلا بيك معانا اخ محمود ....


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

أنا الصراحه مش لأى سؤال محدد ياريت تشوف أنتا   و أنا موجود معاك هنا أسأل برحتك


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

عارف ليه ؟؟ علشان 3/4 الينك اللى أنتا أدتهولى فيه ألت أدب على الأسلام وأنا ما بخرجش بره القسم ده من المنتدى علشان مشوفش ألت الأدب ديه ... ,وياريت ترد على الأسئله أاى أنا سئلتها .... 
ويا ريت الحوار يفضل بنفس اللأحترام ده
أخوكم محمود ...


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

أقولك يا سيدى أنا لأيت السؤال ده ..... واحد كان بيقول .... 

 كيف يتكلم الرسول موسى عن الانجيل وأتى بعده بأكثر من ألف سنة؟ 
(الأعراف) وَاخْتَارَ مُوسَى قَوْمَهُ سَبْعِينَ رَجُلاً لِّمِيقَاتِنَا فَلَمَّا أَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ قَالَ رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ 155 وَاكْتُبْ لَنَا فِي هَـذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ إِنَّا هُدْنَـا إِلَيْكَ قَالَ عَذَابِي أُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ أَشَاء وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَسَأَكْتُبُهَا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَـاةَ وَالَّذِينَ هُم بِآيَاتِنَا يُؤْمِنُونَ 156 الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ 157 

أظن لو كان قرء اللأيه قبل ما يعمل كوبى و بست  كان شاف الأجابه ....لغايت ما أنا محدد بالأحمر كان سيدنا موسى بيكلم ...و أول الأحمر ربنا اللى بيكلم.... أجابه بسيطه أوى ...علشان مابأش بتفزلك بس 

الله خالق كل شيء أم هناك أكثر من خالق؟ 
(المؤمنون) ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ مُضْغَةً فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ عِظَامًا فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا ثُمَّ أَنشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ 14 
(الزمر) اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ 62   

عمرك سمعة عن حاجه أسمها (نون التفخيم)؟؟ ولو ربنا مايفخمش نفسو أومال مين هيفخم نفسوا ...دا الملوك بيفخموا نفسهوم.....أه الملوك أحسن من ربنا ??.. أجابه بسيطه تنيا... 

حقيقة علمية أن النمل ليس لديه القدرة على الكلام 
(النمل) حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَوْا عَلَى وَادِي النَّمْلِ قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لَا يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ 18 

أنا مش عارف الراجل ده بيجيب معلوماتو منين ... بس أحب أقولك أيه موجوده فى نفس الصوره الأول قال الله (ولقد أتينا داود و سليمان علما و قالا الحمد لله الذى فضلنا على كثير من عباده المؤمنين (15) وورث سليمان داود وقال يأيها الناس علمنا منطق الطير وأوتينا من كل شىء ءان هذا لهو الفضل العظيم(16)  صدق الله العظيم   ........... من الواضح من الأيه ...و من قصة سليمان أن ربنا سبحانه من ضمن نعمه عليه أنو علموا لغة كل شىء ...لأن سيدنا سليمان بس اللى سمع النمله ...بدليل  قال الله ( فتبسم ضاحكا  من قولها وقال رب أوزعنى أن أشكر نعمتك ........(19) صدق الله العظيم ....  أظن أنو لو كان قرء بنفسوا كان هايعرف ..... عيب عليك....روح أقرء قصة سيدنا سليمان....          

هل فرعون غرق أم نجا من الغرق؟ 
(يونس) وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِـهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ 90 آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ 91 فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ 92 
(الأسراء) وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى تِسْعَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ فَاسْأَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِذْ جَاءهُمْ فَقَالَ لَهُ فِرْعَونُ إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا مُوسَى مَسْحُورًا 101 قَالَ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا أَنزَلَ هَـؤُلاء إِلاَّ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ بَصَآئِرَ وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا فِرْعَونُ مَثْبُورًا 102 فَأَرَادَ أَن يَسْتَفِزَّهُم مِّنَ الأَرْضِ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ وَمَن مَّعَهُ جَمِيعًا 103 


بس يا سيدى ....الأيه اللى بيتقول (فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ(فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً   وَإِنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ 92  ) ده معناها أن فرعون بعد ممات ...ربنا بقدرته أخرج جثة فرعون من قاع البحر .....ليه ؟؟؟ علشان اللى كانوا بيعبدوا فرعون يشوفوا أزاى الأله اللى كانوا بيعبدوه ميت لا حول ولا قوه له ...و ده معنى (لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً ) يعنى عبره ...وألا كان ربنا قال ((فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ ) بس من غير ما يذكر ( بِبَدَنِكَ) ... فهمت ??
 


س: هل اسلم فرعون أم لا:-
فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ (فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ ){28/40} وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لَا يُنصَرُونَ {28/41} القصص . 
تناقضها سورة يونس .
وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ (قَالَ آمَنتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلِهَ إِلاَّ الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَاْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ) {10/90}يونس   

[حلو بس يا ريت كنت تيقول الأيه دى كمان قال الله (ءالئان و قد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين )  يعنى ربنا يقول له ...انت جى تؤمن دلؤقتى بعد م خلاص هتموت ???و انتا قبل كده كونت بيتقول أنك ألاه و بتفسد فى الأرض ??? وده معنها أن ربنا مأبلش توبته.... و ده حاجه أساسيه عندنا فى الأسلام ....ماهو ما ينفعش تعود تزنى و تقتل و تسرق و تبقى كافر بربنا  و تحرض الناس على الكفر   و لما تتعب و خلاص هتموت أهو تقول ( أشهد أن لا أله ألا الله ) فكدا تيبقى الحكايه بظرميت ..... 

س: هل قتل فرعون نسل بني اسرائيل واستحيا نسائهم عندما كان موسى طفلاً ام عندما اصبح بالغاً؟
وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ {40/ 23} إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ {40/ 24} فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ عِندِنَا قَالُوا اقْتُلُوا أَبْنَاء الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ وَاسْتَحْيُوا نِسَاءهُمْ وَمَا كَيْدُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ {40/ 25} وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ ذَرُونِي أَقْتُلْ مُوسَى وَلْيَدْعُ رَبَّهُ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يُبَدِّلَ دِينَكُمْ أَوْ أَن يُظْهِرَ 
فِي الْأَرْضِ الْفَسَادَ {40/ 26}غافر . 
تناقضها سوره طه .
إِذْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّكَ مَا يُوحَى {20/38} أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ فَلْيُلْقِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِّي وَعَدُوٌّ لَّهُ وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِّنِّي وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي {20/39} إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَن يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى {20/40} طة .  

[/SIZE][/COLOR] ماهو لو أنتا اللى كنت ميطلع الحاجات دى من القرأن ماكنش زمانك  سألت ....بس بارضوا السؤال مش عيب ....   يا ريت تاخود بالك من الحته دى .... ( اقْتُلُوا أَبْنَاء الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ وَاسْتَحْيُوا نِسَاءهُمْ ) دول اللى أمنوا بسيدنا موسى وصدقوه ....أمر فرعون جنوده أنهوم يعملوا كده ....  و دى الأيه الأولى .....  

طبعا أنا مش لقى أى نقيض لها فى الأيه التانيه ..... بس أنا عارف قصدك على أيه ..... الحادثه اللى أنتا قصدق عليها ...لما جه عراف و قال ل ( فرعون أن فى طفل هيولد و هينتزع مناك الملك ...فأمر فرعون جنوده أنوهم يعملوا كده )....  

س :هل الله يغفرللمشرك ام لا ؟:-
( إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يَغْفِرُ أَن يُشْرَكَ بِهِ) وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ لِمَن يَشَاء وَمَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا {4/48}النساء . 
تناقضها سوره الانعام .
وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ ( وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ ) {6/75} فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ رَأَى كَوْكَبًا قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لا أُحِبُّ الآفِلِينَ {6/76}فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لَئِن لَّمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لأكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ {6/77} فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي هَذَآ أَكْبَرُ( فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ ){6/78{الانعام . 

يا أستاذ أنتا بيجد لازم تراجع معلومتك ....ده كان سيدنا أبراهيم ...أقرء قصتوا كويس و بعدين تعالى أتهم نبى الله أبرهيم الأتهام الفظيع ده ....سيدنا أبرهبم ام يشرك بالله أبدا ...و بعدين ده كان رايح يدعوهم لله اللى هما عمرهم ما سمعوا عنوا أبل كده ....بس بيقلهوم ( أنا عرفت ربنا و لو عبدة الأصنام تانى هابئا مشرك و ربنا مش هيغفرلى )....

س : تعبان أم جان:-
وَأَلْقِ عَصَاكَ فَلَمَّا (رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ )وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ يَا مُوسَى لَا تَخَفْ 

إِنِّي لَا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ {27/10}النمل. 
تناقضها سورةالاعراف .
فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا (هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُّبِينٌ) {7/107}الاعراف. 
والاغرب من ذلك عندما اطرح هذا السؤال على مسمع بعض المسلمين يقولون:أن العصى تحولت الى تعبان كشبه جان؟ اي ان العصى تحولت الى الحيه ثم تشبهت في الجان!!! وقذا تناقض ايضاً.

أنا مش عارف مين الحمار اللى قال لك كده ...بس مش موضوعنا ... بس هقولك الأجابه .... 
لاحظ كلمة (كَأَنَّهَا) ... بس مش هقول أكتر من كده ...


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

ف يتكلم الرسول موسى عن الانجيل وأتى بعده بأكثر من ألف سنة؟ 
(الأعراف) وَاخْتَارَ مُوسَى قَوْمَهُ سَبْعِينَ رَجُلاً لِّمِيقَاتِنَا فَلَمَّا أَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ قَالَ رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ 155 وَاكْتُبْ لَنَا فِي هَـذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ إِنَّا هُدْنَـا إِلَيْكَ [/SIZE][/COLOR] قَالَ عَذَابِي أُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ أَشَاء وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَسَأَكْتُبُهَا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَـاةَ وَالَّذِينَ هُم بِآيَاتِنَا يُؤْمِنُونَ 156 الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَآئِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلاَلَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُواْ النُّورَ الَّذِيَ أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ أُوْلَـئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ 157  

srry يا جماعه بس نسيت .. ده الرد على أول سؤال


----------



## ستيفان العراقي (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

بارك الرب بك ووفقك يا كريستين


----------



## peace_86 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

*جي إكس إكس إكس...
إقرأ ردي مرة أخرى... لأني في وادي.. وإنت في وادي آخر..

وبعدين بطل الكلام الفارغ هذا......!!!
ياريت تبقى في محور الموضوع..
هل أنت مع كريستين ولا ضدها؟ وبس.. من غير فلسفة زايدة*
أخوكـ..


----------



## بنت الفادى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

ربنا معها ويقويها
ويحافظ عليها​


----------



## jxxx (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



peace_86 قال:


> *جي إكس إكس إكس...
> إقرأ ردي مرة أخرى... لأني في وادي.. وإنت في وادي آخر..
> 
> وبعدين بطل الكلام الفارغ هذا......!!!
> ...



عيب تكون دى أخلاق واحد ميسيحى ....والله أنا عندى المسيحين أأدب ناس عرفتهوم ....بس فى المنتدى ده ...مش شايف ألا تطرف فى المسيسحيه... 

على العموم أنت ما رديتش على سؤالى...بس أنا هرد على سؤالك .... أنا معاها 100% وبدعوكم كلكم تعملوا زيها .......
مش أخوكم ...محمود


----------



## peace_86 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

وأنا معاها أيضاً ..
بس لبطء فهمك في قراءة الردود توقعت بأن قلت عكس ما قلته..

عموماً .. انا مسيحي.. وإيماني في قلبي..
وليس من حقك أن ترى مسيحيتي.. بل عليك ان ترى شخصيتي فقط..

وشكراً


----------



## peace_86 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

ونشكر الإدارة على إيقاف عضويته..


----------



## losivertheprince (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

سلام المسيح 
شكرآ يا فراي علي الموضوع ده وان كنت عايز اقول شوية حاجات صغيرة جدآ علي الموضوع ده :
1 - معني ان فتاه مسيحيه صغيرة في السن زي دي وتدخل المجال ده في بلد يحكمها الشريعه الاسلاميه ان أيمانها ادالها الثقه والقوة اللي بيه انها تدرس المنهج ده وكمان تتفوق فيه .
2 - معني انها تدرس لشباب والسن ده فيه مشاكل كتير جدآ الماده الصعبه دي فمعني كده انها فتاه فعلآ عندها قوة المسيح الحقيقية بداخلها .
3 - دي اخر حاجة وهسكت : اتمني منا اننا نقولها ربنا معاكي ويقويكي علشان تقدري بأيمانك وباعمالك وبسلوكك المسيحي الجميل انك تظهري وجه المسيح الجميل للعالم وتعرفيهم انك مهما درستي وعرفتي اديان ومبادئ بعيده عن تعاليمك لكن المسيح هيفضل معاكي دائمآ ​


----------



## the servant (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



jxxx قال:


> عارف ليه ؟؟ علشان 3/4 الينك اللى أنتا أدتهولى فيه ألت أدب على الأسلام وأنا ما بخرجش بره القسم ده من المنتدى علشان مشوفش ألت الأدب ديه ... ,وياريت ترد على الأسئله أاى أنا سئلتها ....
> ويا ريت الحوار يفضل بنفس اللأحترام ده
> أخوكم محمود ...



سلام رب المجد يكون مع الجميع,,,,

اخي العزيز محمود طبعااا كان نفسي ارد عليك قبل الفصل.....

اولا احناا هنا لا ندخل في نقاشات اديان كما تعتقد نحن نناقش خبر معين
وكان لازم حضرتك تحترم النقطة دي

ثانيااا نفسي الاقي اخ مسلم يحترم الحوار ويناقش الكلام بعقلانية دون سب وشتيمة ثم يلعب دور الضحية ويصرخ (انتم لية بتشتموناااا)

نشكر ادارة المنتدي الواعية انها تضرب بيد حديدية علي يد كل اللي يخلفواا
قوانين المنتدي


----------



## the servant (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



peace_86 قال:


> وأنا معاها أيضاً ..
> بس لبطء فهمك في قراءة الردود توقعت بأن قلت عكس ما قلته..
> 
> عموماً .. انا مسيحي.. وإيماني في قلبي..
> ...



سلام ونعمة اخي بيس,,,,

اخي العزيز انت لست مضطر لايضاح حقائق لشخص لا يعرف حقيقة دينة.
ودة اللي احنااا شوفناااة من ردودة اللي فعلا لاتمس للموضوع باي علاقة او حتي موضوع النقاش الخاص باللينك اللي وضعتة اختنا انستازيااااا..........

ثانياااا فعلا كلام حضرتك وكلام انستازيااا صح كل الاخوة اللي تمعنواا في دراسة القران والسنة والاحاديث بشكل اكثر تعمق اكتشفوااا حاجات كتير عن الاسلام منهم كتير رفضوهاااا وخرجوا من هذة الفجوة..........
وفي كتير بيحاولوا بيتاسوا ما اكتشفوة خوفااا من المجتمع

رب المجد قادر ينور العيون التي تبصر ولكنهاا لاتبصر الحق


----------



## the servant (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح
> شكرآ يا فراي علي الموضوع ده وان كنت عايز اقول شوية حاجات صغيرة جدآ علي الموضوع ده :
> 1 - معني ان فتاه مسيحيه صغيرة في السن زي دي وتدخل المجال ده في بلد يحكمها الشريعه الاسلاميه ان أيمانها ادالها الثقه والقوة اللي بيه انها تدرس المنهج ده وكمان تتفوق فيه .
> 2 - معني انها تدرس لشباب والسن ده فيه مشاكل كتير جدآ الماده الصعبه دي فمعني كده انها فتاه فعلآ عندها قوة المسيح الحقيقية بداخلها .
> 3 - دي اخر حاجة وهسكت : اتمني منا اننا نقولها ربنا معاكي ويقويكي علشان تقدري بأيمانك وباعمالك وبسلوكك المسيحي الجميل انك تظهري وجه المسيح الجميل للعالم وتعرفيهم انك مهما درستي وعرفتي اديان ومبادئ بعيده عن تعاليمك لكن المسيح هيفضل معاكي دائمآ ​



سلام ونعمة لوسيفر,,,,

شكرااا علي المرور وفعلا رايك صح ان بنت يكون عندهاا الشخصية القوية دي
لمواجهة كل المشاكل اللي سبق ذكرهاااااا .....لازم تستاهل مننا كل احترااام وتقدير


----------



## SALVATION (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

_مرسى يا فراى على الموضوع الهايل ده
وربنا معها ويقويها ويحميها​​_


----------



## the servant (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مرسى يا فراى على الموضوع الهايل ده
> وربنا معها ويقويها ويحميها​​_



سلام ونعمة توني,,,

اكيد كلنا بنطلب من رب المجد يقويهااا ويكون معاها مايكون عليهاااا
وتكون بركة لللمسيحية


----------



## peace_86 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

*يسوع يحميها من كل شر حبيبي فراي..*
أخوكـ..


----------



## the servant (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

سلام ونعمة اخي بيس,,,,

شكراا لصلاتك لهااا وفعلا رغم ثقتي الشديدة ان الللي مرة بثقل الموضوع دة
مش من السهل انها تتأثر باي حاجة تانية الا اني عدو الخير لة اساليبة المختلفة
للايقاااع بخراف المسيح رب المجد قادر ينور عينهااا لطريقهااا صح ويدبر حياااتهااا


----------



## شاب محروق دمه (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

دة اول مشاركة منى 
 مش كان الاحسن يا حلوة تتفوقى فى الغات الحية 
يا  حلاوة تتفوق  فى لغة ميتة 
هما المسيحين  ناقصين 
 وطبعا درستى اتيان الامراءة الحائض  ورضاعة الكبير  
بالزمة مش دى خيبة بالويبة  
انا اسف   دة  اول مشاركة منى  و اعتقد انها  مش كويسة بس  دة اللى لازم اقوله


----------



## tota E (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

:999:ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااز:mus13::ab8:


----------



## the servant (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



شاب محروق دمه قال:


> دة اول مشاركة منى
> مش كان الاحسن يا حلوة تتفوقى فى الغات الحية
> يا  حلاوة تتفوق  فى لغة ميتة
> هما المسيحين  ناقصين
> ...



سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,

طبعا انت منور المنتدي والموضوع بس من غير حرقة دم....

اولا انا متأكد ان حضرتك شايف الموضوع من وجه نظر التمسلك العذر فيها
بس صدقني كريستين مثال للبنت المسيحية المتعلمة ...رب المجد يسوع
ممنعناش عن اي فرع من فروع العلم مهما كان او في اي ديانة وهو دة من احد الروائع التي اعتطها المسيحية للعالم وهي ديموقراطية النفكير

رب المجد يبارك حياتك


----------



## the servant (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



tota E قال:


> :999:ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااز:mus13::ab8:



شكراا علي مرورك


----------



## شاب محروق دمه (26 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*



frai قال:


> سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,
> 
> طبعا انت منور المنتدي والموضوع بس من غير حرقة دم....
> 
> ...


----------



## theway (9 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: كريستين معيدة في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية!!!!!!*

قرأت اليوم فى موقع اتحاد الشباب المسيحى حوارا جديدا مع كريستين

http://www.cyuegypt.com/cyu/youth_more.asp?SubjectID=497


----------

